# Scans for the over 40 Ladies



## zofranks

Just a quick one. I have my 20 week scan next Thursday & I also see my consultant again after this, because of my age will they offer me more scans or would they give me another if I asked? I have been debating about asking my mum to the scan next week but part of me thinks this pregnancy is mine & OH's & the scans are special for us. If I am going to have another one then I would ask her along, this is my first & my brother already has two grown up girls but they live hundreds of miles away so she missed out on their mum's pregnancies.


----------



## Dorian

It really depends on your Dr/MW more than anything. My MW doesn't offer any extra scans just because of my age. She is treating my pregnancy just the same as if I were 25 :) gosh I love my MW! LOL


----------



## ticktick

congrats on your pregnancy. I have just miscarried and am 42 years old. I have 2 teenage children and am desperate for another baby. the consensus of opinion is that if you get pregnant at this age, expect to miscarry!! so its nice to see a positive story. Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Dorian

I'm so very sorry Ticktock :hugs: And please, don't listen to those who say things like that. There are MANY, MANY women in their early to mid 40s having healthy babies. Prayers for you.


----------



## Gia7777

I had a scan at 7w (for some bleeding I was having), 13w (for the nuchal scan), 20w (for the anatomy scan - and everything checked out just fine and I have had no issues. 

Because of my age (41), my doctor ordered a scan this morning, and I will be having a scan every Friday from now until I deliver. I will also be seen every Tuesday for a non stress test up until I deliver, so 2 appts a week for the next 8 weeks!!! I had never heard such a thing but my doctor advised that's what he routinely does for his moms to be of 'advanced maternal age'.


----------



## SabrinaKat

ticktick -- I faced the same attitude when I mc'ed at age 41; I am now 44 and within days of meeting my little boy, so don't let that negative attitude upset you! It has only been since wk32ish that any major problems have arisen, e.g. high blood pressure, excessive swelling and am now being monitored every other day (for BP only), so don't let the doctors upset you.....

Zofranks, what about having a 3d scan in a few weeks (best after 28wks) that you could invite your mum to? 

I do have lots of scans as we went private in Ireland, which has really reassured us after a terrible mc/public hospital from hell experience, so I would recommend, if NHS, why not pay for one or two private scans just to help you feel better.

best wishes


----------



## leos_try

I had two scans after the 20wk scan because they wanted to monitor the placenta, it has since moved away from cervix so I'm not scheduled for another one unless my OB wants to do another growth scan at 36 or 37 weeks. Except for an unnecessary scare cause by one lame Dr. at my 11 wks scan, fortunately my pregnancy has been uneventful. Ignore the naysayers, sometimes they just don't realize that they should keep their negative comments to themselves (that includes that lame Dr I just referred to, we immediately got another Dr one that has a better beside manner and not so negative). BTW, I'm 44 (people mistake me for being in my 20s:thumbup:).


----------



## Havmercy

I have had 4 scans so far, and an amnio is scheduled for tomorrow. I prefer having scans every month because of my advanced maternal age. I don't want any unforseen problems to come up. This way I know the baby is growing normal without complications.


----------



## newaddition

ticktick said:


> congrats on your pregnancy. I have just miscarried and am 42 years old. I have 2 teenage children and am desperate for another baby. the consensus of opinion is that if you get pregnant at this age, expect to miscarry!! so its nice to see a positive story. Wishing you all the best xx

I'm 40 and miscarried last feb and twins this past june, but am now almost 22 weeks pregnant with a little boy. Its very sad but don't give up.


----------



## Miss_C

with my first pregnancy at 40 I had multiple scans almost weekly BUT that was due to fibroids and that I had GD. So they were always checking position of roid to determin vaginal birth or c section and cos of the gd monitoring baby's size

If all looks good at the morph and you don't get diabetes, if there are no issues with placenta placement etc etc then highly unlikely you will get another scan unless you start to measure big and then you may get a 36 week sizing one

Maybe you can get the scan on dvd and share with your mum at home over a cuppa at a later date. we got the 3d 4d done for last morph and doing same this time around. It is "our" baby and these are "our" special times etc if that makes sense.

HTH's


----------



## zofranks

ticktick said:


> congrats on your pregnancy. I have just miscarried and am 42 years old. I have 2 teenage children and am desperate for another baby. the consensus of opinion is that if you get pregnant at this age, expect to miscarry!! so its nice to see a positive story. Wishing you all the best xx

thanks & good luck for the future x


----------

